# [off] adsl et atténuation (résolu)

## salamandrix

Bonjour à tous,

[La petite histoire]

Avec ma femme nous sommes à la recherche d'une maison pour un achat (notre premier). Après pas mal de visites, il semblerait que nous ayons tous les deux notre premier coup de coeur pour un bien... Mais hélas se pose le problème de l'adsl (je ne peux pas tester la maison en question dans la mesure où il n'y a pas de numéro de téléphone [bien qu'une ligne physique soit présente] ). En effet selon la position des maisons sur cette rue, elles sont éligibles   ou ne le sont plus : la rue se trouve en bout de ligne (7 km minimum du NRA qui se trouve en zone de dégroupage total) avec une atténuation de 76 dB à plus de 79 dB (< 80 dB) d'après des tests en ligne fait sur différentes maisons.

[\La petite histoire]

Ma question est la suivante :

En imaginant que la maison en question a une atténuation comprise entre 76 dB et 78 dB (limite pour être éligible il me semble), quel débit puis-je espérer ? Et surtout sera-t-il suffisant pour une utilisation de skype avec webcam (c'est essentiel : les parents de ma femme se trouvent en Russie et ils ont envie de voir leurs petits enfants) ? Question subsidiaire : si le débit est insuffisant (ce que j'imagine), pourrions-nous compter sur la téléphonie adsl ? 

Merci à vous.

P.S. : pour les modérateurs : si vous considérez mon sujet « trop » off et décidiez de le fermer, je comprendrai.Last edited by salamandrix on Fri Aug 14, 2009 1:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Trapamoosch

Bonsoir,

La ligne de mes parents a une atténuation de 64.5dB (longueur de 6km environ), et ils sont limités au 1024 kbps. Il me semble que c'est suffisant pour Skype, mais je en sais pas si la qualité suit derrière.

----------

## Gronono

Bonjour,

J'habite en Nouvelle-Calédonie et là-bas, j'ai du 512 kbps  à l'international. Et c'est suffisant pour faire du skype vers la métropole.

A+

----------

## razer

De ce que j'en ai vu sur mon gkrellm avec l'usage de skype par ma femme, c'est que çà mange environ 30ko/s de manière symétrique.

7 km en dsl, c'est beaucoup, la bande passante sera limitée et il y aura des aléas de paquets perdus relatifs à l'usage de dslam par tes voisins.

Par ailleurs, à cette distance, il se peut que tu ne puisses pas téléphoner et avoir internet en même temps : bien souvent le téléphone coupe le net...

----------

## CryoGen

Tu n'en parles pas donc je suppose que tu n'as pas accès à une alternative comme le câble ?

----------

## anigel

Bonjour,

Il y a quelques années j'étais dans le même cas que toi, et j'ai laissé filer 2 maisons à cause de ça. Mais bon, la problématique est différente : l'informatique, c'est mon métier, et je ne conçois pas de devoir me déplacer au bureau pour la moindre bricole.

7 kms c'est beaucoup. D'après les quelques cas similaires que je connais, tu aura sans doute du 512 K, pas mieux. Aujourd'hui pour Skype ça suffit. Mais dans 3 ans ? Dans 10 ans ? etc...

Se couper du monde numérique aujourd'hui, c'est un pari que je ne ferai pas pour l'avenir.

----------

## salamandrix

Merci de vos réponses.

Dans tous les cas l'agence a eu contact avec le propriétaire et sa réponse est sans équivoque : non, il n'y pas d'adsl.

Vraiment dommage de laisser filer cette maison... mais hélas l'adsl devient un critère nécessaire.

----------

